# The best deal on oils?



## sweetpea (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi guys!   I have been buying most of my oils from soapcrafters.com.  I just placed an order for 5lbs of coconut oil, and 5lbs of palm oil and it came to almost $40.00.  Where do you find the best deals on oils, and do you buy in large amounts at a time?  I just want to make sure that I am getting the most for my money.  It's hard to get started when money is tight!  I'm sure everyone knows how that goes


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Lets see ... have you tried essentialwholesale? 

I use one in the bay area his prices are nice, but you are all the way in Washington.. have you tried Brambleberry?


----------



## sweetpea (Sep 8, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Lets see ... have you tried essentialwholesale?
> 
> I use one in the bay area his prices are nice, but you are all the way in Washington.. have you tried Brambleberry?



I just checked essentialwholesale.com.  Their prices seem to be a little cheaper than soapcrafters.com.  I was looking at their coconut oil.  The RBD coconut oil is the cheapest.  Would the RBD be okay to use, or would you go with organic?


----------



## sweetpea (Sep 8, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Lets see ... have you tried essentialwholesale?
> 
> I use one in the bay area his prices are nice, but you are all the way in Washington.. have you tried Brambleberry?



Brambleberry is cheaper too!  This is great.  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Sure I get alot of things from Brambleberry.. they are cheaper than my local store.. including shipping :shock: lol.. 

So I think Brambleberry is best. as for RBO.. the regular is fine, unless you just perfer organic..


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 8, 2007)

Here are some other very good places to buy from:

http://www.oilsbynature.com/

http://www.soaperschoice.com/

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/index.html

http://www.mystifyyoursenses.com/


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2007)

CPSoaper said:
			
		

> Here are some other very good places to buy from:
> 
> http://www.soaperschoice.com/



I second soaperschoice. Their shipping to me all the way to Cali is quite reasonable.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> CPSoaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She said it was too expensive for her, so thats why I mentioned a few others as well..


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought she said soapcrafters not soaperschoice??? :? 

Irena


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh. Im sorry.. 

Let Irena... let you in on the scoop of the local suppliers..  :?


----------



## tangled_panda (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with soaperschoice it is the best prices that I have seen so far.


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 8, 2007)

I gave a few different choices since shipping can make such a difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a local guy.. 

www.missionpeaksoap.com 

good on oils.. for me anyway


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 8, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Oh. Im sorry..
> 
> Let Irena... let you in on the scoop of the local suppliers..  :?



Oh ok; no worries.
I thought I missed something.


----------

